# audioengine A2+ & Sub vs. audioengine A5+



## Saaki

Hey all,
 So I would like to upgrade my sound system. I will mostly use it with my MacBook Pro. I currently have  a $30 cheapo computer speaker + sub combo. I have done a bit of research and have landed on audioengine powered speakers. So I am debating between getting either the A2+ with a subwoofer or the A5+ without one. I am also considering getting the audioengine D3 DAC to go with either set. Is a DAC really necessary? Since audioengine offers a 30 trial run I thought it would be worth a try. I am moving into a room in an apartment in Brooklyn, NY in a week so I won't have a ton of space but I'd really like to have good computer audio. What are people's thoughts? I could also be open to options other than audioengines if there are better choices in the same price range ($350-$400 +$150 for USB DAC)
 Thanks!


----------



## PurpleAngel

Check out the Monoprice 5" Studio monitors, $170.
 They seem to be rebadged M-Audio BX5s.
 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=115&cp_id=11504&cs_id=1150401&p_id=605500&seq=1&format=2
  
 Apple products usually ship with decent audio hardware, so you can try the Macbook directly connected to the 5" Studio monitors.
 And add a external DAC at a latter date (ODAC?).


----------



## Tablix

Good advice on the DAC, in my experience playback on a mac is usually pretty good.
  
 I would consider these if you got $300 to spend http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LSR305/ and can have them 6" from a rear wall, plenty of other front ported options if you want to browse which would suit placement nearer a wall.


----------



## cel4145

tablix said:


> Good advice on the DAC, in my experience playback on a mac is usually pretty good.
> 
> I would consider these if you got $300 to spend http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LSR305/ and can have them 6" from a rear wall, plenty of other front ported options if you want to browse which would suit placement nearer a wall.




+1

I'd go for those over the Audioengines as well.


----------



## Saaki

Hmmmm... Those JBL's look great, and I like the price! How would I go about attaching a subwoofer to them? Say something like this:http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-1000-10-100-watt-powered-subwoofer--300-628 . Also good to know about my Mac probably being okay without a DAC.


----------



## cel4145

You would split the audio signal coming from your mac and send it both the speakers and the sub separately.


----------



## muad

+1 JBL LSR305
  
 I came from a set of audioengine a5s. Then I stepped up to the JBLs and I have to say, it is in a completely different league.


----------



## Saaki

How do you setup the JBL's in a 2.0 stereo setup if they are both mono speakers? I see if you run them through the JBL sub you can run a R line and a L line, but otherwise do they need a preamp or something?


----------



## cel4145

Your computer is the volume control. Plug them into your computer using this cable: http://www.amazon.com/Hosa-CMP153-Cable-Inch-Dual/dp/B000068O3C/


----------



## Saaki

cel4145 said:


> Your computer is the volume control. Plug them into your computer using this cable: http://www.amazon.com/Hosa-CMP153-Cable-Inch-Dual/dp/B000068O3C/


 
 Awesome. Thanks! So I would use that cable if I go straight from my MacBook Pro to the speakers to create a 2.0 system. If I'd like to add a sub to create a 2.1 system I could either get one that has a pass through line out with Left and Right lines out to the monitors or if I get one without the pass through I would split the signal and run a L and R to the speakers and one to the sub? I imagine that a sub with a pass through line out would be the way to go but might be a bit more expensive? 
  
 Would something like the Polk Audio PSW10 (http://www.polkaudio.com/products/psw10) work as a pass through line sub as an alternative to the JBL sub? Theoretically would that be wired from my Mac with a 3.5 to RCA into the sub then exposed wires into the output into TRS balanced plugs into each LSR305?
  
 Sorry for all the questions. I have never set up anything like this so I want to make sure I understand what I would be doing before I order anything. Thanks everyone for all of your input and help it has been most valuable!


----------



## cel4145

You need pass through line level inputs and outputs (RCA) if you want to hook it up that way. Speaker level inputs/outputs like the PSW10 has won't work for that.


----------



## Saaki

Do you know of other subs that have those pass through line RCA line level inputs and outputs? Is it even necessary to augment the LSR305's with a sub?


----------



## muad

Im using the jbls without a sub and they work wonderfully. Sufficient bass quantity and extension down to the low 40hz range, thats lower than most 5" or even 6" bookshelves will go. If you want those "hit me in the chest" explosions for movies you would need a sub. I suggest get the speakers first and decide after if you need a sub.


----------



## goodvibes

A2(+) is best sounding of the lot and have more bass than expected IMO. Can't say whether the woofer helps or hurts it. It's really difficult to gets the mids right with some tempo and res in this price range and the a2s do that.


----------



## Hassles

FWIW
  
 I added a pair of *Audioengine A2+* to my newly built Linux Box earlier this year for FLAC playback. _The A2+ have a built in DAC_, the speakers are a beautiful size (not occupying too much of my precious desk real-estate) and sound wonderful. I would sincerely suggest however that you also purchase the _*wedges *_that tilt the speakers up. I am "very" impressed with the A2+ and delighted with my choice ))
  
 Glenn


----------



## Tablix

Comparing them to what? I honestly hate the audioengine a2's finding them far from flat in response and not even that musical due to the size of the driver.  I considered them missing bass extension,with squeeky highs that irritated after a few minutes.  I would rather spend $50-$100 more and get the real deal, the JBL's are a league above in every way, and before you scream I am some fan I dont even own them I use KRK RP6's and ADAM A7x for listening and production. 
  
 Honestly audioengine speakers are only good if you are comparing them to a multimedia speaker, all IMHO.


----------



## cel4145

tablix said:


> Comparing them to what? I honestly hate the audioengine a2's finding them far from flat in response and not even that musical due to the size of the driver.  I considered them missing bass extension,with squeeky highs that irritated after a few minutes.  I would rather spend $50-$100 more and get the real deal, the JBL's are a league above in every way, and before you scream I am some fan I dont even own them I use KRK RP6's and ADAM A7x for listening and production.
> 
> Honestly audioengine speakers are only good if you are comparing them to a multimedia speaker, all IMHO.




+1

The A2s are what they are: speakers with tiny drivers that are a big compromise over larger driver powered studio monitors. IMO, they are the best of the "toy" speakers that are computer multimedia speakers, but still toys.


----------



## Saaki

Thanks for all the info everyone! I will be getting the JBL LSR305's as soon as I find a place to live.


----------



## cel4145

saaki said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone! I will be getting the JBL LSR305's as soon as I find a place to live.




Watch for specials in the meantime. Occasionally they will go sale online for $120 each. Check sweetwater, B&H, and Amazon.


----------



## Saaki

I grabbed them for $130 each and I'm so glad I did. They sound absolutely incredible.


----------



## cel4145

Congrats! No way that the A2s would ever have performed like those LSR305s are for you. You got a great setup


----------



## CarpeDijon

I hope I can get the chatter going again in here.  Has anyone heard of Leem K50 monitors? I don't know anything about the company (Korean, it would seem), nor can I find any English language reviews of the monitors. Based on the specs (see below or click on link), do you think I'll be well served?  I haven't heard them.  (They're in Seoul... I'm not.)

 I was considering a pair of the Audioengine A2+ for home listening.  I would have them paired with my TV and my laptop.
  
 I can't find the JBL LSR305 here in Korea, but I did find the Leem K50 at an approximate $210 pricetab for the pair.
  http://www.shsound.com/mall/m_mall_detail.php?ps_ctid=07200000&ps_goid=32464&ps_page=1
  
 (Sorry, I'm trying to attach a pic so you don't have to click on the link, but Head-Fi won't allow me. I had to drag and drop this giant image from the website, hoping to save you guys a click... this may have just made it worse.)


----------



## Tablix

OK these are not true active monitors, where you have a single amp for each driver.  This system has an amp in one of the cabinets that powers all of the drivers.  This has a few design flaws that make them far from ideal for critical listening, firstly one cabinet has less air insider it compared to the other due to the amplification and electronics, and the second is that the passive speaker has a much longer cable between it and the amp and the driver compared to the primary speaker, this can be negated through engineering but highly unlikely and far from optimal.  This design is generally used for low cost production and bigger margins and often the way computer multimedia speakers are designed.  They can be pretty good but I would rather buy the real thing.
  
 I would honestly try to source a set of pro audio monitors in your region.  Try looking to source KRK RP5 or RP6 monitors, Tannoy reveal 502, Presonus Eris 5 or even ADAM F5.  Once you find a pro audio shop in your area you can do your own research, as prices WILL vary a lot in different locations.  Once you start looking you will find plenty of reviews online if you need them.
  
 Another thing worth mentioning to persuade you to not buy these is the frequency response range of 52Hz-20Khz, you will notice a lack of bass, and what bass you do here will most likely all sound like one note.  I personally look for speakers that can offer extension to at least 42Hz or lower.
  
 I am far from being a speaker expert but I have used a fair number of different sets of monitors in my time, I would remove these from your radar and go back to the research stage.


----------



## canali

tablix said:


> Comparing them to what? I honestly hate the audioengine a2's finding them far from flat in response and not even that musical due to the size of the driver.  I considered them missing bass extension,with squeeky highs that irritated after a few minutes.  *I would rather spend $50-$100 more and get the real deal, *the JBL's are a league above in every way, and before you scream I am some fan I dont even own them I use KRK RP6's and ADAM A7x for listening and production.
> 
> Honestly audioengine speakers are only good if you are comparing them to a multimedia speaker, all IMHO.


 
 and that is why i'm consider the kef egg or kef x300a....spend a bit more and get a bit more


----------



## valtopps

I've bought a pair of swan m200 mkIII they are very powerful, the sound is amazing and you don't need a sub. But they where very expensive.


----------

